# Flash Daten an Java senden, wie serialisieren?



## creakie (25. Dez 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Socketverbindung aufgebaut und das Senden / Empfangen von Daten zwischen Flash und Java klappt auch super!
Nur möchte ich auch verschiedene Daten von der Flash Datei aus an Java senden, wie kann ich diese Daten nun am besten Serialisieren um damit in Java weiterzuarbeiten? z.B. in einem Chat soll am Anfang ein Username an Java gesendet werden, später sollen es normale Textnachrichten sein. Da die Textnachrichten wie ein Username aussehen könnten, kann Java ja nicht zwischen dem Usernamen oder eine Textnachricht unterscheiden.
Ich hatte nun die Idee die Daten als XML an Java zu senden, z.B. so: <USER>_username_</USER> beim Einloggen mit dem Usernamen und <MESSAGE user="_userid_">_nachricht_</MESSAGE> beim Nachricht senden. Aber in Java finde ich das ganze mit XML ziemlich kompliziert, dann muss man noch extra Pakete installieren usw. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?
Bei einer anderen Möglichkeit denke ich an etwas ähnliches wie serialize() in PHP, also man hat ein Array welches man dann ja in PHP Serialisiert und so als String an eine andere Anwendung "senden" kann.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure Antworten 

Gruß,
creakie


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

setz doch einfach einen buchstaben vor die nachricht/den usernamen. Wenn ein Username, dann uUsername und wenn eine Nachricht, dann mNachricht. In Java überprüfst du dann, ob das Paket mit u oder m anfängt und reagierst dann entsprechend.


----------



## Guest (27. Dez 2007)

Es gibt inzwischen Frameworks zur Kommunikation zwischen Java und Flash (Granite oder so hiess das Zeug). 
Verwende lieber sowas statt das Rad neu zu erfinden.


----------



## creakie (29. Dez 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich habe es nun doch mittels XML hinbekommen  Hatte auf meinem lokalen PC eine zu alte Version und deswegen gab es beim compilen Probleme denke ich.


----------

